# ¿Protector del motor o de batería?



## Eusebio Aguero (May 19, 2022)

Tengo una moto eléctrica, a 60 V tiene 4.000W,  la batería tiene un fusible de 40 Am que cuando le meto máxima potencia, funde, igual un magnetotérmico , salta , ¿sería solución un termistor? el problema, no se si el fusible es para protección de la batería o del motor, pero si un termistor limita la corriente de salida , protejería  el motor o la batería?  ¿Qué termistor necesitaría?


----------



## Scooter (May 19, 2022)

Si el fabricante ha puesto algo dimensionado de alguna forma, será por algo.

Revisa si tienes algo que frene la moto.


----------



## sergiot (May 20, 2022)

Los fusibles protegen la fuente de energia, un corto en el motor o exceso de consumo en este, podría prender fuego los cables y o la bateria misma sino se quemara el fusible.
Como te dijeron, asi fue pensado, y asi deberia funcionar, manejar 4000W no algo para tomarse a la ligera.


----------



## ricbevi (May 20, 2022)

Si no hay algo de lo que te dijo Scooter revisa lo que dice las especificaciones de la moto en cuanto a la carga/peso y verifica que no este excediendo dicho paramento.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 20, 2022)

Si la matemática no me falla, 4000W / 60V = 66A.

Me pregunto, agregaste o modificaste algo?


----------



## albersan (May 20, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si la matemática no me falla, 4000W / 60V = 66A.
> 
> Me pregunto, agregaste o modificaste algo?


Me imagino que eso es consumo de pico max, revisa el fusible que sea de calidad andan por ahí algunos chinos que no están bien calibrados.

Si no funde hasta que le das caña no creo que tenga nada roto, mira que no esté frenada como te han dicho.

Y por último se valiente, ponle un fuse más grande y prueba algo pasara De perdido al rio!


----------

